# crs - CRAWLEY REPTILE SHOW -crs 2008---------NEW VERSION OF POST



## southwestgecko (Sep 30, 2007)

hi just letting the users of rfuk and the public know that there will be a reptile show held sometime in the next 6 months (date not yet decided) 

it will be held in crawley/england

table reservations are now being taken table costs £10-15 depending on size of space you want to hire

contact me to book tables through my
email : [email protected]
phone : 07961751374

it will be open to enthusiasts (home bred)

entrance fee : £2 for adults
entrance fee : £1.50 for under 16
entrance fee : free for under 4


MORE DETAILS WILL BE RELEASED BETWEEN NOW AND THE NEXT 4 WEEKS


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

southwestgecko said:


> hi just letting the users of rfuk and the public know that there will be a reptile show held sometime in the next 6 months (date not yet decided)
> 
> it will be held in crawley/england
> 
> ...


i would be interested depending on when it is


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Me too, depending on the date.


----------



## zap (Oct 2, 2008)

Very interested


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I mean no offence, however. I'd be reluctant to apply to hold a table without a date and venue confirmation.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

How can you set prices aswell without having anything set in stone, like venue or dates?

Is this the same show that leopardgeckocrazy advertised a while back?


----------



## serpentsteve (Aug 8, 2007)

*i would attend if i knew the following:*

have you any more information about the show in crawley
when ?
where?
and what time?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

does any one no about this as i would want 2 go


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Why would any show expect people to pay to go shopping at a market?

Is it common for shows to charge entry?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

cervantes said:


> Why would any show expect people to pay to go shopping at a market?





cervantes said:


> Is it common for shows to charge entry?




Shows generally always charge an entry price so you know.


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

also would want a table but need the date first


----------

